# Which is better to haul 5th Wheel or pull behind



## sfrandys

Hi: I'm not the best travel trailer hauler in the world and backing up is not my strong point. I have a travel trailer (23 ft.) and find it a challenge to back up. Is a 5th wheeler (in comparrison) easier to backup? any other comparissions a person would want to make as far as ease of hauling? Not looking to compare living quarters, but just the physical act of hauling it around.
thanks

Randy


----------



## bighabsfan11

Having never pulled a 5er, I can't compare. What's the issue with backing up? Maybe we can help there, too?


----------



## amy0807

We started out with a bumper pull and moved to a fifth wheel. Hitching up is much easier for hubby because he can *see* the hitch himself and put it right where it needs to be. With the bumper pull, it was a hassle trying to get him right on it when he couldn't see any of it. He likes the fifth wheel much better for that reason alone. If he needed to, he could hitch up without any help.

As far as towing, he likes towing the fifth wheel better and says backing it is much easier because you don't have to worry about cutting it too sharply and bumping the trailer against the truck. This makes it easier to maneuver around without worrying about getting too close to the towing vehicle. 

Different people will have different opinions but this has been our experience.


----------



## bobvaughn

*Back up camera*

I put a wireless backup camera above my license plate....I can see the ball and the TT coupler when I am right under it I stop....It has been great...My wife can now do other things....the monitor is mounted on the back side of the sun visor....works great and I got it at Wal-Mart....:thumbup1:


----------



## happiestcamper

I got the two yellow poles with the magnets - put one on the hitch and one on the tongue. Line 'em up, and when the one on the hitch falls off - STOP.


----------



## bobrussell

*it's mostly what your used to.*

i pulled a travel trailer for years and everybody said i would love a fifth wheel because it was easier to manuver and to tow. at first i hated the fifth wheel just because i was used to the t.t. either just takes getting used to and comfortable with. to this day, if some one says to just back straight up, forget it, i can't back straight for s***. might take a while sometimes, but always been able to get it where i needed to.:thumbup1:


----------



## amy0807

My hubby has that same problem. He could back into an S shaped drive but forget straight. It usually takes him once or twice to get into the worst spots but a dozen times to get into a straight one. I thought it was just him. lol


----------

